# CAD with hypertension



## millortsui (Jul 11, 2013)

should I code it as 

414.01
402.90  -> fall into cardiovascular disease category under hypertension.  Is it??


----------



## phickman (Jul 11, 2013)

*Cdis*

Unless the provider documents "hypertensive heart disease" the relationship cannot be assumed.  I would code this as 414.01 and 401.9.


----------

